

3D Printing Startup Builds Hyperloop Model in 24 Hours - werckerwouter
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2423384,00.asp

======
loupeabody
Sorry, I was fully expecting to see a demonstration of a _working_ hyperloop
model at scale, not just a diorama.

~~~
cbhl
Me too, but you've got to start somewhere.

------
johnohara
3D printing company WhiteClouds was inspired to prototype the design.

 _Using three different 3D printers, the group printed each part layer by
layer. The Connex 500 printed the pillars using Polyjet technology, while the
tubes are made of a clear UV-cured resin and printed with the ProJet 3500
HDMax. The ZPrinter 650, meanwhile, printed the station platform and the pods.
All pieces are full-color and made of sandstone-like material._

Kudos to designer Krista Davis, CEO Jerry Ropelato and everyone involved in
the project --- very nice work.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PceZmSMo3KY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PceZmSMo3KY)

edit: fixed link

------
albeec13
Already posted multiple times, such as here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6246498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6246498)

Either way, it's still crap.

------
nraynaud
"A few years ago, the idea of building a scale model out of printed material
would have been as laughable as the Hyperloop itself."

like 30 years ago?

